# Just got my rims...Opinions???



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice. I like that stealthy look. Window tint will definitely top it off. Good choice.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Very nice. I like that stealthy look. Window tint will definitely top it off. Good choice.


Thank you very much. I was giving myself a headache trying to find the right rim lol. I finally found the ones i wanted so i wasted no time in buying them. My goal was to tint before rims but I found the rims and decided to save my head. But yes tint is a must and should be done within the week or so. So far its already turning heads like crazy though


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the thick spokes like that but to each his own. What I do like is the stealth look though! Tint will make that thing look like you're the dark knight haha.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry but I'm not a fan of black rims. Too much black for me.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

I like them a lot, get some 10k HIDs, black out the logos, and tint all the windows to at least 20%, and itll look even better


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Sorry but I'm not a fan of black rims. Too much black for me.


Im not a fan of having the same car as everyone else. I had to get away from stock immediately and black on black catches the eye. Before the black rims i was in the same boat as the other hundred thousands of Cruze owners now I dang near cause crashes.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> I like them a lot, get some 10k HIDs, black out the logos, and tint all the windows to at least 20%, and itll look even better


Im with you. Honestly exactly what you said was my thoughts. Black on black is not a half hearted project you gotta go full force. thanks a lot i appreciate it big time


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice!! What brand, and what size did you go with??


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

jlouie said:


> Nice!! What brand, and what size did you go with??


Shooz 18 inch. Very well priced.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Sharp looking car. Your probably getting lots of looks though because it sorta looks like an undercover cop car with the black rims. If I were you I'd get high heat black paint and paint those rear drum brakes while they are clean and new, I always see chevys with those rear drum brakes rusted so on my cobalt I painted it over 3 years ago when I got different rims and its still holding up perfect. Just somthing to be aware of. Just to prolong that that beautiful chevrolet look


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I went on their website and don't see the cruze listed. What car matches the cruze pattern?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dude I saw your car today on 81 in Lima!!!! I think


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

I like it. I was going to do something similar but I was also looking at black/silver rims just to make them stand out a bit. The trouble is just finding rims that fit.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I went on their website and don't see the cruze listed. What car matches the cruze pattern?


To be honest I'm not quite sure. I went to the local shop that said they had them in stock. In looking many people said you can get blanks or re drill. Also I have seen sites that said the 5 x 108 would fit efficiently.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

sloaner said:


> I like it. I was going to do something similar but I was also looking at black/silver rims just to make them stand out a bit. The trouble is just finding rims that fit.


Avenue has some nice black and silver rims that fit I believe.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Are you in Lima OP?


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Sharp looking car. Your probably getting lots of looks though because it sorta looks like an undercover cop car with the black rims. If I were you I'd get high heat black paint and paint those rear drum brakes while they are clean and new, I always see chevys with those rear drum brakes rusted so on my cobalt I painted it over 3 years ago when I got different rims and its still holding up perfect. Just somthing to be aware of. Just to prolong that that beautiful chevrolet look


Wow I honestly forgot about how they rust a bit. Thank you for the advice, I had a cobalt ss and it rusted a bit. I had a yellow ss with black 5 star rims. The inside of the star was yellow. Looked awesome, wish I had painted behind the wheel before it rusted cuz when it did it through the entire look off.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Are you in Lima OP?


No I'm from Youngstown Ohio.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks good man


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

LARRY01Z28 said:


> Looks good man


Thanks bro. Gotta get the windows tinted ASAP


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

So are they 5X108 or 5X105? I'd be more than a little concerned if they're 108. 1/8 of an inch is significant, imho. If 108s would fit properly, I'd be all over a set of TSWs for my car.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

5x105 is the cruze pattern. i'm not sure 5x108 would even fit?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

3 mm is 1/8". They won't fit properly. Unless he had those re-drilled (possible, but highly unlikely), he doesn't have the correct bolt pattern. Especially, when he stated they had them in stock. Very doubtful. 

If 108 would fit, I'd have these wheels (in black) on the car right now. 19X8 with +40 offset.

TSW Alloy Wheels | The Silverstone in Silver and Gloss Black| www.TSW.com


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Those black TSW's are hot, they have some nice wheels.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> So are they 5X108 or 5X105? I'd be more than a little concerned if they're 108. 1/8 of an inch is significant, imho. If 108s would fit properly, I'd be all over a set of TSWs for my car.


Honestly I am not sure. I asked them what they had to fit the Cruze and they showed me. I didn't sit there and analyze everything as they are a multi million dollar rim shop. I'm sure they don't make their money by putting rims that don't fit on a car. Since you raise the question I'll call and ask on Monday.


----------



## glushenij (Feb 25, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Dude I saw your car today on 81 in Lima!!!! I think


So it's only one cruze you see around? Or maybe some of your neighbor got one


----------



## former farmer (Jan 10, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Sorry but I'm not a fan of black rims. Too much black for me.


X2. But that is just my opinion.

I'm just an old fart set in my ways


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

What shop did you go to? I live in Boardman, and I'm looking for a new set of wheels for my cruze.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

welsher7 said:


> What shop did you go to? I live in Boardman, and I'm looking for a new set of wheels for my cruze.


B&R.


----------



## fordwrkr1 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Aftermarket Rims*

here are aftermarket rims i got for my Chevy Cruze Lt. i did have the 16in wheels and i upgraded to the 18in. i also had to take the car to the dealership to get tht tpms re-calibrated which was only $54.00. hope you like them.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Black on black is very nice, but yeah i think you should look into picking up the GrafxWerks.com - Custom Automotive Products black overlays


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I used to run black on black on my legacy until pothole took out two rims at once


----------



## 1angry_cichlid (Mar 27, 2011)

That's hot man.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

jgrova7 said:


> Im not a fan of having the same car as everyone else. I had to get away from stock immediately and black on black catches the eye. Before the black rims i was in the same boat as the other hundred thousands of Cruze owners now I dang near cause crashes.


HAHA! I'm not a fan of having the same car as everyone else either!
but.. this forum is okay. just not in my area where i live and drive around. (i think i made an awesome choice)
so far, i have only seen 1 Cruze since the day i bought my car. Im glad for that.
But soon as I see more, definitely, Modification... maybe. >_<
(im only 20, spending money that i dont got would be tough. dag'on car note. hhaha)


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

fordwrkr1 said:


> here are aftermarket rims i got for my Chevy Cruze Lt. i did have the 16in wheels and i upgraded to the 18in. i also had to take the car to the dealership to get tht tpms re-calibrated which was only $54.00. hope you like them.


those rims are nice. i like the outlining..!


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

xuanie said:


> those rims are nice. i like the outlining..!


Thanks bro, and as far as making the right choice. Absolutely you did, ilove the cruze plus it's good on gas. You have a classy car with a luxury look at a great price. With your mindset success will come and you can get whatever you want, don't be impatient tho.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

fordwrkr1 said:


> here are aftermarket rims i got for my Chevy Cruze Lt. i did have the 16in wheels and i upgraded to the 18in. i also had to take the car to the dealership to get tht tpms re-calibrated which was only $54.00. hope you like them.


What company makes those rims, I need 17's but maybe they make other 105 rims.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

jgrova7 said:


> Thanks bro, and as far as making the right choice. Absolutely you did, ilove the cruze plus it's good on gas. You have a classy car with a luxury look at a great price. With your mindset success will come and you can get whatever you want, don't be impatient tho.


tehe.. im a girl. lol XD
but yea...im definitely patient wit the mods.
i dont know much about the technical stuffs. but i definitely know what i'd like it to look like or have later on. lol not looking to change the exterior much tho--aside from removing that dealer sticker! lol.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I see 10 choices on Tire Rack for 17" wheels that fit the Cruze Eco (5x105)....


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

xuanie said:


> tehe.. im a girl. lol XD
> but yea...im definitely patient wit the mods.
> i dont know much about the technical stuffs. but i definitely know what i'd like it to look like or have later on. lol not looking to change the exterior much tho--aside from removing that dealer sticker! lol.


Lol my apologies. But any way I am 25 so I can relate to where you are at. Again the good thing for you is you already have an outstanding car that speaks for itself at a great price. Definitely got the bang for your buck.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Bump. OP, what'd the installer tell you about your bolt pattern?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd like to know the offset.

I'm 100% sure if the car's bolt pattern is 5x105 then that's what the wheels are too. Even a 5x108 only being off by 1.5mm on the radius would make the bolts impossible to install... I doubt the bolt holes are 3mm larger in diameter than the studs.

If that somehow were the case I'd be driving right back to the wheel shop for a full refund. If the answer is no, then tell them your lawyer would like to speak to them!


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the black on black, but it's a bit much for me personally. It's def got a cool look though =)


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

that looks sick !!! i was thinking about blacking out my white cruze (black wheels, dark tint, smoked lights) but my fiance who drives the car as much as me said NO!!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

The chances that those wheels have a 5X105 bolt pattern are nearly zero, imo.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> The chances that those wheels have a 5X105 bolt pattern are nearly zero, imo.


You gotta relax a little bro lol. The rims were drilled to the 5 x 105 bolt pattern. Like I stated this company would not be a multi million dollar store if they put rims that did not fit correctly on the car. So to answer your question they do fit correctly and it is 5 x 105 bolt pattern.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I'd like to know the offset.
> 
> I'm 100% sure if the car's bolt pattern is 5x105 then that's what the wheels are too. Even a 5x108 only being off by 1.5mm on the radius would make the bolts impossible to install... I doubt the bolt holes are 3mm larger in diameter than the studs.
> 
> If that somehow were the case I'd be driving right back to the wheel shop for a full refund. If the answer is no, then tell them your lawyer would like to speak to them!


Ditto to everything you posted. And yes you are 100 percent right it was drilled to the 5 x 105 bolt pattern. it's common sense if the hole was that big to fit on either 105 or 108 regardless of which pattern was being used something would be detrimentally wrong either way.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

fenix said:


> that looks sick !!! i was thinking about blacking out my white cruze (black wheels, dark tint, smoked lights) but my fiance who drives the car as much as me said NO!!


Thanks a lot I appreciate it big time. I was almost in the same position as you but I talked my girl into it lol. Now that it's done she actually likes it a lot and enjoys driving it as well. Again I appreciate your post it's nice to not have someone analyze every inch of the car. Take care.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

To all the people that are replacing their stock alloys let me know if they are for sale im interested in getting some stock rims off of people as they upgrade. If not i will have to see what the aftermarket market is looking like so far its been slim pickings for what i like.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> To all the people that are replacing their stock alloys let me know if they are for sale im interested in getting some stock rims off of people as they upgrade. If not i will have to see what the aftermarket market is looking like so far its been slim pickings for what i like.


I keep my stock ones for the winter months. ill keep my eyes peeled for you tho.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone know where we could buy the audi style headlights?


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

ebay Smithclub Chevy Cruze Audi Type LED Headlight (eBay item 150574265115 end time 16-Mar-11 18:44:18 AEDST) : eBay Motors


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

t.b.brady said:


> ebay Smithclub Chevy Cruze Audi Type LED Headlight (eBay item 150574265115 end time 16-Mar-11 18:44:18 AEDST) : eBay Motors


I have been looking. That listing says it ended March 16


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Got my overlays today, any suggestions for the best way to put them on? I seen the directions say the warmer the better. Does that mean blow dryer warm or just a nice warm day?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

a warm day (55+ is ok) but the warmer the better, direct sunlight helps as well if possible
just go SLOW and if you mess up, be very careful about peeling it off and reapplying. the rear is stupid simple if you got the Liqui-Dome


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> a warm day (55+ is ok) but the warmer the better, direct sunlight helps as well if possible
> just go SLOW and if you mess up, be very careful about peeling it off and reapplying. the rear is stupid simple if you got the Liqui-Dome


Ok cool I'll make sure I take pictures of before and after. I love having a car to enjoy lol. It's addicting. Thank you


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm thinking about painting the chrome strip black to? Looking to maybe go all black as I already got the black overlays. What you guys think on that? I'm talking light covers or projectors and everything


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

One nice thing about coolish weather is that the vinyl doesn't adhere as well so you can carefully peel it off if you do not press it on hard. I had to do that and it worked out O.K. Then use the dryer to warm them up.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

not a fan of black rims..but nice job. You should atleast got a chrome deep dish on your rims since you have the chrome in the front and the back of the cruze. Plus for me i got the RS so the chrome door handles make it look even better.
overall, good work


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Black on Black looks nice..gives it that "badboy" look.
I've also got a black cruze..but i think i might go for chrome rims..but **** they're expensive hehe.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

KrissKross said:


> Black on Black looks nice..gives it that "badboy" look.
> I've also got a black cruze..but i think i might go for chrome rims..but **** they're expensive hehe.


yea they are a bit more. maybe go with black and machined wheels. im gonna be putting on my black overlays this week ill post some more pics soon.


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

not too bad i am not a ffan of black rims, although this isn't my car. i also own a black cruze. i will nbe looking for the stock 18's. but.. although im sure everyone has noticed with the price you'll pay you may as well go aftermarket. i myself will be looking for chrom with gloss black accents. lower that sucker down on those rims when they come out with a kit and that sucker will be poppin. i agree tint the windows 20% hid kit


----------



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

Car looks sick dude, kinda making me jealous that I got the red metallic instead of black.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

AJ208 said:


> Car looks sick dude, kinda making me jealous that I got the red metallic instead of black.


lol.. thanks bro. im gonna post some more pics up. i got my black overlays on now. they look pretty sweet


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

black overlays look great


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone heard of any companies making the projector headlights in the US? i seen those ebay headlights but they are 110 just to ship...


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

black overlays, tint done. pictures soon


----------



## alejandro2010 (Feb 20, 2012)

Those look pretty awesome on there man, I have a black cruze and was wanting something other than the stock rims thats on there now. What brand are those, and where did you get em?


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Black rims are nice, and easier to clean but everyone is doing and has done black on black. I like it when people personalize their car not fanboy it.  Enjoy it while it is still in style.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

yea i hear ya. Since i did my car 2 other have been down just in my area. one a malibu and the other a cruze lol.


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

thats a pic with it finished black overlays, all tinted, and HID lights


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------

